

Cost Per Calorie from a Vending Machine - lettergram
http://austingwalters.com/cost-per-calorie-from-a-vending-machine/

======
logn
That's awesome. I came upon the exact same calculation in college and started
eating Pop-Tarts a lot from the vending machine. Even to this day, I
comparison shop taking $/calorie into account (recently decided to buy one
brand of dried noodles over another because of this).

~~~
vinceguidry
I used to do this too. Now I'm fat. Not fat fat, but sporting a noticeable
beer gut. It's all I can do to try to get rid of it. $/calorie is probably the
silliest consideration I've ever taken seriously. It's not like we live in
North Korea.

If you really need to eat cheaply, buy beans and lentils in bulk bags, and
carrots, potatoes, cabbage, onions and peppers and learn how to cook them.

------
voltagex_
Doesn't this just point to the energy density of sugar? It's an interesting
calculation, though.

